# Checked in today, HCC Condo here in Orlando is SUPER NICE



## steve b (Jun 28, 2008)

Checked in today for a short 3 night Disney stay at the High Country Club Condo.  This place is really first rate, part of the Champions Gate resort complex with the full amenities of the Omni Hotel, including all resort amenities ie room sevice spa ect.  It is a great pre-camp holiday for our 2 teenage girls who each brought a friend with them from Houston, We have LOTS of room, the first class upgrades on Continental were a nice beginning  and then the continuation with the check in to this huge 1832 square foot condo overlooking the Golf Course towards the Omni Hotel.  The girls loved the water slides and the Lazy river pool, and not to mention 3 full bedrooms so they each have a private room and the den with usual HCC XBox 360.  There are actually 5 different eating venues in the Champions Gate complex and we will be heading for David's for Dinner for Steaks.  If I had my vote I would stay here and skip the Disney stuff all together, but will fight the crowds and heat tommorrow.
  As to the unit itself the pictures on the web site are acurate and the unit really has the upscale quality of the Omni Hotel chain.   Once again a really good value for our membership.  Easily 600.00+ per night accommodations.
steve b


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 28, 2008)

I agree that it is super nice...probably a 3.5 bedroom if you count that room near the front door.


----------



## vineyarder (Jun 29, 2008)

deleted -posted in wrong place


----------

